# Show us your tattoo's



## colt08 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey just thaught i would start a thread on what Tattoos people have and where they got them
so feel free to post


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are2 of mine. i also have a 3rd tattoo on the back of my neck saying "born to lose, live to win" with an ace of spades. tribute to Lemmy.


----------



## thals (Feb 8, 2010)

My girl - she's got my back literally lol


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 9, 2010)

One of mine. bad quality as taken on a mobile phone cam. is on my shoulder blade. Love yours pythonrockchick1


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Rach, your's is awesome! My next tatt will be of a rbbs, am thinking just over the shoulder. Waiting on the necessary funds as usual :lol:


----------



## sam.evans22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heres 4 of mine  getting another one in Bali in April


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I got this one done in may of last yr 2hrs, only hurt a lil around the ankle bone cause he had to go deeper... I do have more but they are in places I cant get too and inappropriate areas lol


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nude Tattoo*



 

Being a naturalist I went for the nude tattoo. The definition is not great but it looks awesome in a dark room.

Also I have incorporated some urethane beading so that blind people can read the inscription in brail.

Thinking of getting a similar one on my other shoulder but worry that it will look clunky. Also this theme may not be in fashion in the future.

Any creative suggestions on, (with invisible diagram), greatly appreciated.

NB I was the first Australian member of Mensa chapter to get a tattoo.


----------



## ravan (Feb 9, 2010)

lol tinky!


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice tat Tinky , did it hurt much ?


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a right sleeve that i got a year ago. =) Its still fresh. haha


----------



## froglet (Feb 9, 2010)

one of mine


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 9, 2010)

not mine but one i did for my brother


----------



## smudge (Feb 9, 2010)

Froglet, that's unreal... where did you have it done if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## froglet (Feb 9, 2010)

smudge said:


> Froglet, that's unreal... where did you have it done if you don't mind me asking?



Got it done at Taboo Tattoo in Blackburn


----------



## Danielle-S (Feb 9, 2010)

Central upper back






Left shoulder




Lower back




Right leg




Left leg




back of head


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2010)

Dickyknee,

The pain was mostly in my head.

That is until Mrs Tinky saw it. It took about a week for the swelling in my balls to go down.

Now would you believe that she is a convert, and has a sexy "Bankstown Birthmark" of her imaginary friend. She had it done in skin tones so that it only shows up when she gets sunburnt.


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2010)

froglet said:


> Got it done at Taboo Tattoo in Blackburn



Same here, they do good work! Clint did mine.


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 9, 2010)

@pythonrickchick1

that is an awsome tattoo dude, is she an Amstaff? (american staffordshire terrier)

Im yet to get a tattoo of my guy 'Duke' (he was an Amstaff) he passed away late last year . amstaff's are my most favorite dog (staffords as well)


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2010)

Heya Nath, thanks for the comments, Scarling's an APBT - also my angel  I adore all bull breeds - AST, BT & APBT esp.


----------



## froglet (Feb 9, 2010)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Same here, they do good work! Clint did mine.



that is who did mine


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, he does really good portrait work esp with animals, I find, highly recommended.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Bits of mine...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a few tats , but this is my most recent , only finished the back a few weeks ago ...


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 9, 2010)

yea i love pitty's, pretty much same dog, always wanted one but cant have them in SA (legally anyway) my mate just baught a pure bred blue nose Amstaff from america, cost him $3000 (it wasnt even born when he baught it, it was semen in a vile) 3 generation's of grand champion fathers! 

yea im a big bully fan as well, wouldnt mind getting a british bulldog one day tho haha there characters, esp when there dutched out! hahaha


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow nice tatts guys! Love the Egyptian theme Matt & Brett those colours and the design are simply amazing, very nice work.

@Nathan: Yep, the imported lines can certainly cost a packet, bet he's a stunning woofer though  BB's are such boof-headed dopes you can't help but admire them hehe and the snoring! OMG lol


----------



## Richiev (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## nathan09 (Feb 9, 2010)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> @Nathan: Yep, the imported lines can certainly cost a packet, bet he's a stunning woofer though  BB's are such boof-headed dopes you can't help but admire them hehe and the snoring! OMG lol



haha sure are, love em , cant wait to get another pup soon  (Amstaff of course)

MAD tatt's guys! im getting some ideas


----------



## ravan (Feb 10, 2010)

Richiev said:


>




wow dude, thats insane!


----------



## Robbie (Feb 10, 2010)

*My tat*

The start of my tattoo ( silver fern ) will post more as it gets done


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 10, 2010)

Richive thats a SWEET tatt!!! Brillant detail and wicked color 




This is mine it my 15 month old daughters name "Charlie" and her hand prints :lol::lol:


----------



## Richiev (Feb 19, 2010)

good to see ev eryone likes diablo lord of terror comming out of my leg  heres some more


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 19, 2010)

OPPS my pics didnt cum up 



This is my daughter "Charlie's" name and her hand prints


----------



## Bob2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Lil mumma, those hand prints are cool as. I've been looking at getting something for my kids but didn't want names or dates etc. I have a few red stars for my family members but now I want to steal your hand print idea. Awesome.


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL Thank you Bob  i got them done when Charlie was bot 3-4 months old...
a friend of mine has her sons foot print n it look great too.


----------



## JustinO (Feb 21, 2010)

This is just the shading, I will be getting the whole snake done eventually.


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine are typically girlie, pretty tattoos but i have to be careful as i am a primary school teacher so they have to be tasteful and hideable.

Also threw in one of my post recent piercing... as i couldnt get a shot of my 4th tatt


----------



## colt08 (Feb 22, 2010)

nice tattoos i cant wait to get mine


----------



## schizmz (Feb 22, 2010)

wouldnt let me upload the rest lol..still working on the left ill post next


----------



## schizmz (Feb 22, 2010)

still got work to do on the left


----------



## grub73 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is mine and my wifes tat


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Feb 22, 2010)

the start of a long road ahead


----------



## Tinky (Feb 24, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> the start of a long road ahead


 

Did they charge extra for the shading on the bum crack ?


----------



## Shinglegirl (Feb 24, 2010)

*My Tattoo.*

Hey its not much but its my first one.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Mine are typically girlie, pretty tattoos but i have to be careful as i am a primary school teacher so they have to be tasteful and hideable.
> 
> Also threw in one of my post recent piercing... as i couldnt get a shot of my 4th tatt


 Blondie did the piercing hurt??? Cause im thinking of gettin one there too but im errring and ummming surely it cant hurt as much as my foot tat tongue ring and giving birth to 2 kids could it LOL


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 24, 2010)

It didnt hurt anywhere near as much as i thought it would. Healed super quick, in like a week. Hurt much less than when i got my nipple pierced. I actually dont have that piercing anymore  i got it caught and almost ripped it out and it got infected and grew out... so you have to be careful not to get it caught!!! The one bad thing about it healing so quick and not being sore.... less cautious.

Cant comment on the whole giving birth thing but probably hurt more than tongue but less than foot tatt.




Aussie Python Lover said:


> Blondie did the piercing hurt??? Cause im thinking of gettin one there too but im errring and ummming surely it cant hurt as much as my foot tat tongue ring and giving birth to 2 kids could it LOL


----------

